# Trying my luck? Anyone from Paarl?



## Chickenstrip (27/11/20)

Hey ladies and gents. I broke my leg and I'm in hopsital for a while. Paarl. If anyone could help me out with a charged battery or two that I can return after I am discharged I'd be eternally grateful. Or a spare charger if you have one. 

It's just temporary while I'm stuck in the hospital which is ludicrously far from home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hey ladies and gents. I broke my leg and I'm in hopsital for a while. Paarl. If anyone could help me out with a charged battery or two that I can return after I am discharged I'd be eternally grateful. Or a spare charger if you have one.
> 
> It's just temporary while I'm stuck in the hospital which is ludicrously far from home.


Can't help you there bud too far away but sure do hope you get well soon as the hospitals aren't the safest at the moment so keep safe and hope you have a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/11/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hey ladies and gents. I broke my leg and I'm in hopsital for a while. Paarl. If anyone could help me out with a charged battery or two that I can return after I am discharged I'd be eternally grateful. Or a spare charger if you have one.
> 
> It's just temporary while I'm stuck in the hospital which is ludicrously far from home.


Sorry bro. Wish I could help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

Would you be able to accept a courier delivery at that Hospital?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Would you be able to accept a courier delivery at that Hospital?



Um I'm not entirely sure but can't see why not. I can cover couriers costs both ways though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

H


Chickenstrip said:


> Um I'm not entirely sure but can't see why not. I can cover couriers costs both ways though.


Hennie Pretorius has a vape shop in Paarl. I will PM you his contact details, I'm sure he'll be able to help you.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/20)

Still looking for assistance if possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (28/11/20)

hi man, no family visiting you that you can organise to bring you some batts ?

if you were in Joburg would have helped you out the day you asked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/20)

My dad dug up an old battery for me and my misses is stopping by the local vape store for me tomorrow. Thanks so much for the kindness everyone and a major major thanks to my boy @Dela Rey Steyn who's always ready to save my ass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (28/11/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> My dad dug up an old battery for me and my misses is stopping by the local vape store for me tomorrow. Thanks so much for the kindness everyone and a major major thanks to my boy @Dela Rey Steyn who's always ready to save my ass.


At least things are going forward. If I could have I would have. But I relied on work transport today. major buzzkill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/20)

Sorry to hear about the leg @Chickenstrip 

Hope it gets better soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

